# minO lee is an a$$hole male tranny



## HeywoodJeblomey (Nov 16, 2004)

who thinks he is a tranny?? just curious.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey.....wait a minute...pre op or post op?


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 16, 2004)

Heywoods back! Note the time? Adrien is in school...

Heywood you are a sleezy, low life trouble maker. Your day is coming pal.
OD


----------



## ZECH (Nov 16, 2004)

There are two......
heywoodjeblomey
heywoodjeblomay
Both are the same IP and it is from Singapore.
Still not the heywoodjablome


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 16, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38129



Knock it off with the multiple usernames.


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 16, 2004)

someone must doubt his/her gender.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

Min0 may be an asshole, and he may be a male tranny, but.........could've sworn i had a point here somewhere. 

j/k Min0's a cool du...chi...whatever!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

heywoodjablomey may whatever has a hair across their ass


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

mino is very witty and fun so back off


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> heywoodjablomey may whatever has a hair across their ass


Hi Rock, I think you mean everyone has him in the cross hairs and I agree.
OD


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

hi OD i meant it like when someone has an issue, is pissed whatever and is being very unpleasant.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hi OD i meant it like when someone has an issue, is pissed whatever and is being very unpleasant.


Oh, you meant like when someone's being an "Albob"!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

no when someone is trying to bully fun people off the forum


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 16, 2004)

whoever it is, they're just making fun of the situation with adrien. 

i highly doubt this is a serious thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2004)

I voted yes, min0 lee just pisses me off...the jerk.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> no when someone is trying to bully fun people off the forum


He can't bully me, I thrive on stuff like this. Feed me semore


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> whoever it is, they're just making fun of the situation with adrien.
> 
> i highly doubt this is a serious thread.


Now I really feel loved....


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2004)

min0 lee may be an asshole, and "it" may be a tranny, but...Oh wait, I guess I proved your point.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Oh, you meant like when someone's being an "Albob"!



Anybody caught being an ALBOB should be instantly banned.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> There are two......
> heywoodjeblomey
> heywoodjeblomay
> Both are the same IP and it is from Singapore.
> Still not the heywoodjablome


Only person I know from Singapore is moon.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 16, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Only person I know from Singapore is moon.



DING DING DING DING DING.  We have a winner!

One thread is harmless enough, but bumping 10 threads from 2002 by posting one letter in them was a complete fucking waste of time (which is what this thread starter did).


----------



## ZECH (Nov 16, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Only person I know from Singapore is moon.


AKA Perfectbody


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 17, 2004)

HeywoodJeblomey said:
			
		

> who thinks he is a tranny?? just curious.


 shut the FUCK up dumb@$$


----------



## cman (Nov 17, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> mino is very witty and fun so back off


Little off the subject but your Avtar is a great Photo of you.

And now on the subject. I thought Mino lee was Maxmirkin's cousin.
You don't know if its He or She?
Im confused!


----------



## cman (Nov 17, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> AKA Perfectbody


So Moon, perfectbody, heywoodjeblomey and Heywoodjeblomay are the same?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

perfectbody said:
			
		

> someone must doubt his/her gender.


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

WTF...I'm away for a few weeks and the tranny's and assholes take over IM!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> WTF...I'm away for a few weeks and the tranny's and assholes take over IM!


Hi ,  Max has told me so muuch about you.


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Heywood you are a sleezy, low life trouble maker. Your day is coming pal.


Well if that isn't the pot calling the kettle black  
Besides, what could you do? Bruise his knuckles with your face and bleed all over him?


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hi ,  Max has told me so muuch about you.



Hi Min0.  Nice to meet you.    If I know Max, he probably said I was gay.  I'm not....

uh..."not that there's anything wrong with that".


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

How do I vote "no" on the tranny part and "yes" on the asshole part


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

*I See*

Oh really? He did say you have a very open mind on these matters and that you have experimented in the past. 

He was trying to set us up but I was a bit hesitant being that your.......well...very short, but then he reassured me that most midgets are well endowed. 

I guess he lied.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2004)

_Yes he is min0. Var is coming on to you with the "heterosexual" move.  _


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yes he is min0. Var is coming on to you with the "heterosexual" move.  _


Really?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Really?


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

So Min0 is actually Max.  Right?  Sounds just like Max.  Someone check on that please.  

Vieope:


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Vieope:


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> So Min0 is actually Max. Right? Sounds just like Max. Someone check on that please.
> 
> Vieope:


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> So Min0 is actually Max. Right? Sounds just like Max. Someone check on that please.
> 
> Vieope:


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> So Min0 is actually Max. Right? Sounds just like Max. Someone check on that please.
> 
> Vieope:


Whereabouts in Rhode Island?


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

I thought Prince banned assholes with multiple screennames???


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

I only have this one.


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Whereabouts in Rhode Island?



Rhode Island???


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

You can run but you can't hide


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

You can meet my friends Smith & Wesson when you come for a visit.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

Sup Var.  Careful... Min0 is packin..


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> You can meet my friends Smith & Wesson when you come for a visit.


 
Jeez, from the way Max described you I would at least expect wine and Roses.

Does this mean your not gay.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sup Var. Careful... Min0 is packin..


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sup Var.  Careful... Min0 is packin..



Fudge???


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Fudge???



Oh... much more than that.. much, much more! 

"she" is dangerous Var.  You might like her though.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sup Var. Careful... Min0 is packin..


Not true.


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

Long time no see, PreMier.  Hows it going?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

*This is me, so you see.*

First pic


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

Doin good man.  Been back in the gym for a few weeks after being sick.  Weight came back, but strength is still a ways down.

Hows the PT job going?  How much you tippin the scales at now?


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

Glad you're back in the game man.  Saw the pics Brit posted from Vegas.  Looks like u guys had a blast.

PT job is going a little too well.  Working almost 35 hr weeks now.    I'm gonna try to cut back a little.


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> First pic



I doubt this is you, but if it is...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

Ahh.. your a fat bastard now?  Answer the Q!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I doubt this is you, but if it is...


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

Ooops...sorry.  I'm at 172 lbs, roughly 14% bf.  Heaviest I've ever been, but also carrying more fat than I'd like.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

*My second pic*



			
				Var said:
			
		

> I doubt this is you, but if it is...


I have gained a couple of pounds but in the right* places   *


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

This is the point where I drool, tell you you're smokin', and then you post a pic of your balls, right?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

Damn Var, your good.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

*Just a little chubby*



			
				Var said:
			
		

> This is the point where I drool, tell you you're smokin', and then you post a pic of your balls, right?


All three pics combined.  Just a little chubby, I gained weight. 

htthttp://img93.exs.cx/img93/3908/hahahaMax.jpgp://


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn Var, your good.


_Nothing like experience._


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Nothing like experience._


Real life?


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> All three pics combined.  Just a little chubby, I gained weight.
> 
> htthttp://img93.exs.cx/img93/3908/hahahaMax.jpgp://



Bad link.  U need to take your game up a notch.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Real life?


_I am talking about Var, not me.  _


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Bad link. U need to take your game up a notch.


oops http://img93.exs.cx/img93/3908/hahahaMax.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I am talking about Var, not me.  _


I See


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> oops http://img93.exs.cx/img93/3908/hahahaMax.jpg



Thats pretty scary!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Thats pretty scary!


I'm ugly?


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I'm ugly?



No...you're hot, but there's something caught between your legs in that pic.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> No...you're hot, but there's something caught between your legs in that pic.


Oh that, just ignore that. I wouldn't let that get between us.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Oh that, just ignore that. I wouldn't let that get between us.


_How about between Var? _


----------



## Var (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _How about between Var? _


Is he a midget there too?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Is he a midget there too?


_ALBOB told me that he is amazing. Midgets have special powers. I heard Var has pedigree, somebody of his family was a Hobbit.  _


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *min0 lee*
_First pic_

_



_




> Originally Posted by *Var*
> I doubt this is you, but if it is...


Hmmmm, I thought Vieope and PreM were just joking, I had no idea they were telling the truth


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

What do you mean Manic?


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 17, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> Well if that isn't the pot calling the kettle black
> Besides, what could you do? Bruise his knuckles with your face and bleed all over him?


Gosh IT, I have not heard a line like that since about junior high school.

OD


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Gosh IT, I have not heard a line like that since about junior high school.
> 
> OD


 .


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

Funny thread. 

No Var, I'm not Min0.


----------



## irontime (Nov 18, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Gosh IT, I have not heard a line like that since about junior high school.
> 
> OD


 I thought it was pretty good. 
Have to admit that I was expecting more of a comeback from you. Sick today?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 27, 2004)

I for one love min0 and hope to be revealed the real identity so I can get married


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I for one love min0 and hope to be revealed the real identity so I can get married


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 27, 2004)

I am very fond of you


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 27, 2004)

i love the "image" of Min0 since she comes across as a cute, spunky, sexy and very bright young Asian woman who sounds more fun than probably anyone I know. It would be very disappointing if she turned out to be a fake character and even more so if she was a male. I guess it's the same thing as Jessica Rabbit - we all love the character but have no idea about the real human cartoonist behind the scenes that animates her (nor do we care to).

OD


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 27, 2004)

all these men hitting on my husband


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I for one love min0 and hope to be revealed the real identity so I can get married


Well, in that case maybe I am min0


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 27, 2004)

MMMM min0 gets first dibs on my nudes


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> MMMM min0 gets first dibs on my nudes


 Butt butt butt what about me SNT?  I though you loved me for my politics? Easy easy ... J/K ... don't put me opn ignore er nothing  .  You can PM me on the pics ... I won't tell a soul I swear.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 27, 2004)

ahh the elusive SUnT pics. Now that is a thing most guys here are just dreaming about getting a sneak peek of...

OD


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> all these men hitting on my husband


  Too funny.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 28, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> ahh the elusive SUnT pics. Now that is a thing most guys here are just dreaming about getting a sneak peek of...
> 
> OD


You're on the list too


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 28, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Too funny.


Just when you thought I was kidding


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 28, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> You're on the list too


Well I hope that is the christmas wish list and not the bad-boy list (unless that latter is the one that gets to peek)...

OD


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Just when you thought I was kidding


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 28, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

*The horse race line up today at the Kentuckey derby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

In lane 1. Passionate Lady
In lane 2. Bare Belly
In lane 3. Silk Panties
In lane 4. Conscience
In lane 5. Jockey Shorts
In lane 6. Clean Sheets
In lane 7. Thighs
In lane 8. Big Dick
In lane 9. Heavy Bosom  
In lane 10. Merry Cherry

AND THEY'RE OFF!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Conscience is left behind at the gate.
Jockey Shorts and Silk Panties are off in a hurry.
Heavy Bosom is being pressured.
Passionate Lady is caught between Thighs and Big Dick is knocking on the
door.

AT THE HALFWAY MARK:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's Bare Belly on top, Thighs open and
Big Dick is moving in.
Heavy Bosom is being pushed hard against Clean Sheets.
Passionate Lady and Thighs are working hard on Bare Belly.
Bare Belly is under terrific pressure from Big Dick.

AT THE STRETCH:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merry Cherry pops under the strain.
Bare Belly is making a final push.
Big Dick is in and Passionate Lady is coming.

AT THE FINISH:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's Big Dick giving everything he's got and
Passionate Lady takes everything Big Dick has to offer.
It looks like a dead heat but Big Dick comes through with one final thrust
and wins by a head...
Bare Belly shows...
Thighs weakens...
Heavy Bosom pulls up.
And Clean Sheets never had a chance

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2004)

hi max


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2004)

.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 28, 2004)

that is funny as hell


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2004)

I found this gif. of me on google...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

i found this


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2004)

I've been exposed, how could you rg 

Poor guy...


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 3, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I've been exposed, how could you rg


So you were the one passed out, and RG was......


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> So you were the one passed out, and RG was......


Taking a picture of us.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 3, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Taking a picture of us.


Then it's a good thing her camera has an "Auto" setting.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2004)

You got it all wrong, she jumped in afterwards.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 3, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You got it all wrong, she jumped in afterwards.


Yes, i could see that from the pic.


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow, who the hell resurrected this thing?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Wow, who the hell resurrected this thing?


You! 

Look at the dates!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2005)

No, it wasn't him. Someone polled. 
This is one of my favorite threads


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 18, 2005)

Yea, ya silly monkey.  Someone went back in the archives and polled thus sending this thread to the top of the list again.  Looks like they did it with several older polls as well.

Regardless, Nice thread min0   You should be proud!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2005)

Yes, but it could have just wormed it's way back into the archives, had no one posted...

I guess if it's OK w/the a$$hole male tranny, it's OK w/me


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> No, it wasn't him. Someone polled.
> This is one of my favorite threads


It was me min0 lee


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Your Grace...


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It was me min0 lee


Figures.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Your Grace...


Does that mean you are bowing to a Queen?


----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Figures.


Hows that??? Are you saying I am a bad man


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It was me min0 lee


Ah...  now I see...
bumped by minO Lee...
to the highest Degree...


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Hows that??? Are you saying I am a bad man


No, no....I really don't know why?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ah...  now I see...
> bumped by minO Lee...
> to the highest Degree...


I See that you now see


----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2005)

min0 paid me $1 to bump up this thread.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2005)

I see Positively
Indubidably...
Authoritatively...
Interoggatively..
Consumately..
Naively...
Extensively...
And Objectively


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Ditto!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 20, 2005)

minO lee if this is you I'll put you up for a night or two. 
Tough Old Man



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have gained a couple of pounds but in the right* places  *


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## ZECH (Jun 21, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> minO lee if this is you I'll put you up for a night or two.
> Tough Old Man


LMAO! You better look at the other pic.


----------



## god hand (Jun 21, 2005)

If I see another pic, of ah fine chick, with ah dick, on this forum...............


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 21, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> LMAO! You better look at the other pic.


 
Oh jesus she has a dick. It wouldn't of bothered me so much,  but the fucked up thing is it's bigger then mine.......


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 8, 2005)

I could care less whether Mino is a faggot or not. He is one cool person. 


(P)EEPING (T)OM


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I could care less whether Mino is a faggot or not. He is one cool person.
> 
> 
> (P)EEPING (T)OM


Gay I am not. Just an oddball.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 8, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Gay I am not. Just an oddball.


You have just one odd ball. what's with the other one?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> You have just one odd ball. what's with the other one?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 8, 2005)

Min0 is cool.  That's not a nice thing to say.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Min0 is cool. That's not a nice thing to say.


figures just about the time Mino and I are having a serious talk you jump in


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Oh jesus she has a dick. It wouldn't of bothered me so much,  but the fucked up thing is it's bigger then mine.......


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Min0 is cool.  That's not a nice thing to say.


Thanks for looking out but I knowthe big guy is just kidding.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


That also had me rolling.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 10, 2005)

Min0, don't you think the name of this thread is a little.. well uhm unfriendly?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Min0, don't you think the name of this thread is a little.. well uhm unfriendly?


 Do you mean the "minO lee is an a$$hole male tranny".....nope, it's just the internet.

I see people get upset over things said on the net which I never understood,  it's just the web.

I like to think I have a sense of humor, sick at times (I could be sicker) so I actually enjoy this stuff.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Do you mean the "minO lee is an a$$hole male tranny".....nope, it's just the internet.
> 
> I see people get upset over things said on the net which I never understood,  it's just the web.
> 
> I like to think I have a sense of humor, sick at times (I could be sicker) so I actually enjoy this stuff.


Yeah I know what your saying.
but the thread title is motherfucking funny!
you are a asshole ( a$$hole , male(?) tranny!! hahaha funny shit


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Yeah I know what your saying.
> but the thread title is motherfucking funny!
> you are a asshole ( a$$hole , male(?) tranny!! hahaha funny shit


I was rolling when I saw that.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I was rolling when I saw that.


Damn right bitch....oh I mean a$$hole


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 10, 2005)

I had not voted yet, but I just did, and it's FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for the support.


----------

